# Flamenco entry guitar? spanish or japanese made?



## hanachanmaru (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys wonder any of you guys plays flamenco guitar here? i am picking up flamenco styled after hearing few wonderful tunes from paco de lucia.. 

i am tending to getta few brands however hear of many spanish made guitars which is not consistance as japanese (Yamaha) made... 

considering : Alhambra 3F 
Azahar 131 
Yahama CG171SF 

Am looking at particularly mahogany neck spruce/cedar top with cypress sides and back also rosewood or ebony fretboard.. 

Yahama and azahar seems to have the followings but am learnly that not all woods sounded same and have also heard that alhambra have good flamenco tone in them... any help on this comparison or any other brands you guys can think of ?


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll just say that I'm a big fan of Yamaha's acoustics, especially their classical guitars. Very comfortable to play and sound surprisingly nice for their price.


----------



## Francis978 (Jun 14, 2012)

My entry classical guitar is a rodriguez  300 bucks, I've played flamenco (Asturias, Chaccone, the magic flute, moonlight sonata, etc) and many jazz tunes. Me being 17 it was a good price  I am pretty sure it has a spruce top and it is a mahogany body with a rosewood fretboard.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 14, 2012)

Best flamenco guitars I've ever heard have palo escrito backs and sides. Odds of you finding one made with that wood are bad... but if you do, and it's not waaay too expensive, take my word and buy it. Well, try it out first 



Francis978 said:


> flamenco (Asturias, Chaccone, the magic flute, moonlight sonata, etc)


 
Although those are all awesome, none of those are flamenco. You need a much brighter, crisper guitar for flamenco.


----------



## mrcheapyasui (Jun 15, 2012)

I have the Yahama CG171SF and its great for me! It's very playable compared to regular classical guitars I've played. I didn't test any other flamenco guitars before buying it and just went with the online reviews. I also got it cheap so its great for a beginning guitar. You can always upgrade if you stick with it!


----------



## Francis978 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to include actual flamenco songs xD I understand those are actual classical songs

Malaguena, kiss of fire, la spagnola etc


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 15, 2012)

I own a Yamaha CGX171SCF, and it's a pretty killer entry level guitar that I used when I played in a Flamenco Nuevo band. Definitely recommend it.

EDIT: It's all Cyprus with an ebony fingerboard. For flamenco, the staple is Cyprus sides and top/back. The wood is very snappy and has a lot of high end. They were designed that way in order for the sound to carry through the narrow streets in Spain.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks for sharing guys !! i would aim for a cordoba F7 or alhambra 7F


----------

